# Walnut Slab Repair Question



## SG6578 (Jan 31, 2015)

I started out with a walnut slab about 89" long x 15" wide 5/4.

Cut it down to two pieces 40" x 15" to compensate for significant end checking that I found unrepairable. Will have them planed down until they clean up at another shop with a large planer. Both pieces have a triangle shaped crack that goes through the board and extends down the length approx 11". Should I make a bowtie or consider another method? Would I be alright if I just epoxied the entire top?

I plan on ripping a straight edge on both of them and joining them at the middle to make a table top for a coffee table. This is my first rodeo with live edge so I appreciate any advice you can muster up.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

That some beautiful stock, my suggestion would be to rip the 2 boards into 4, joint them, flip-flop the sections to alternate the grain pats then glue them back up with biscuits. To me the 1st on edge pic is a warning of what's to come with those big thick boards if they remain in their current positions whether it gets an apron or not.

If there was some way to cover the bottom I'd suggest relief cuts to relax the grain.


----------



## SG6578 (Jan 31, 2015)

Is there a way I would be fine with only ripping two edges and joining? I just cant seem to bring myself to rip them down the middle without asking why I would buy a large slab in the first place instead of boards? If you get what I'm saying?

When you say relief cuts do you mean across the grain or with it?


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Its hard to say, the checking is almost 90° to the growth rings, both boards are already cupping. If the boards remain in the current orientation they'll continue to cup, maybe you could double or triple up on wood or metal cleats. 
Personally I wouldn't take the chance on those wonderful boards.


----------



## SG6578 (Jan 31, 2015)

Alright so I ripped the two boards into four but that crack still remains so should I epoxy and install a back brace for it? I'm just making sure it doesn't progress after I finish it. WOW TALK ABOUT COLOR! I want to save every inch of this top that I can.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

You could always epoxy and crushed stone fill it to make some kind of inlay.


----------

